# Waste less hay holder



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

We used to use a hay net which I hated because 1) of the wasted hay 2) I was afraid that my goats would hang themselves. I know how everyone is always talking about how they hate how the goats waste the hay and so do I. I was sitting around trying to think of what I could use around the house to make a hay holder with. Then I remembered the big gray containers that my husband brings home from work. They are made out of thick plastic and would hold up in the weather. 
I got the hand saw out cut one in half, I used a small paint can to trace some circles, cut them out, used a rasp to smooth the edges and finally screwed it to the shed for the goats to eat out of. It holds 2 flakes of hay which is perfect for my 3 goats. We've been using it for a week now and I can't believe how much less waste there is. When I go to refill it there's only about 2 handfuls of waste on the ground. I never knew I was so resourceful :greengrin: I plan on making a couple more for the kidding pens for when my does kid. 

























I hope this was helpful to someone, I love getting ideas from all of you guys :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that looks great!!

How did you screw it to the wall?

I am going to start looking for a bin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice idea......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Great idea! Just showed your pics to my DH......we plan on making some! I to am sooooo tired of the wasted hay!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

rebelshope said:


> Wow that looks great!!
> 
> How did you screw it to the wall?
> 
> I am going to start looking for a bin.


I knew someone was going to ask how I screwed it to the wall....I forgot to get pictures of that. I took a 2"x6" and cut it to the width of the container and then screwed from the sides of the container. Then I screwed it from the inside of the shed. I know I probably don't make any sense. I'll get you some pictures a little later, my husband is waiting for me to start dinner.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That makes total sense !! Thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like a Sterilite container you get in the stores. You could always get one of those and do the same thing. Cut holes in it like you did. Keep it to where you can keep the lid snapped to it to keep it covered from the rain and zip tie or screw it to the wall! I think you just gave me an idea! Thanks....  :stars: :hi5:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay here's the picture of the 2"x6" that holds the container to the shed. You could use something smaller like a 2"x4" though. I just happen to have a 2"x6" right next to me when I was making it.










jaytori220- I love the idea of having a lid especially since I feed my goats outside.


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, my..if I had a penny for every bale wasted over time...this is a GENIOUS idea!!! :idea: You show market these!! My wheels are turning too. Thanks so much for sharing this. Oh, and the lid for protection against rain, etc: BRILLIANT!!! :fireworks: Thanks so much for sharing! :thankU:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful idea...and a great way to use what you already have :thumbup:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

This is brilliant! We recently found a similar design at Hoeggers that is made of durable composite and comes fitted to hang straight on a fence (great for me as I have limited time as well as limited talent with power tools). No lid, but we're in the desert so being able to stand up to heat, sun and occasional hail storms is more important than being rain-proof (the rains come with a vengeance, but they aren't usually prolonged). We're already saving a TON of hay!!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

laststraw said:


> This is brilliant! We recently found a similar design at Hoeggers that is made of durable composite and comes fitted to hang straight on a fence (great for me as I have limited time as well as limited talent with power tools). No lid, but we're in the desert so being able to stand up to heat, sun and occasional hail storms is more important than being rain-proof (the rains come with a vengeance, but they aren't usually prolonged). We're already saving a TON of hay!!


I know don't you just love it. I had a hay customer come by today and ask about my hay holder. He said he was going home to make one. He was soooo tired of the goats wasting hay.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hubby made me one today after seeing your post! Thanks so much for sharing the idea!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> Hubby made me one today after seeing your post! Thanks so much for sharing the idea!


 :thumb: I'd love to see it. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> Hubby made me one today after seeing your post! Thanks so much for sharing the idea!


Uh....pics please! I did make 2 for my goats. I will have to take some pics. Took little effort and has a lid so you can keep your hay dry and it doesnt get moldy.


----------

